
Straight Out Of Left Field: Google Experimenting With Digg Style Voting On Search Results - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/28/straight-out-of-left-field-google-experimenting-with-digg-style-voting-on-search-results/
======
injesus
Is it just me or are we about to see a new 5 cent an hour job crop up with
100,000 idian workers propping sites up. SEO 2.0 ..... Well if it ever comes
to be that is.

------
aston
Most likely, this'll sit in Google Labs for all eternity, just like all of the
other random and only semi-useful trinkets.

------
zach
Come on, everyone's had this idea.

------
sosuke
I like the idea of banning sites from my personal search results but I think
if they turn it into a social setting (reddit, digg) it will have a lot of
potential to be a really bad idea.

------
brlewis
Sounds like they'll collect data that's extremely useful for ad targeting.

~~~
jkush
Or, as a way to augment page rank. Or, as a way to recommend search results to
you.

------
nextmoveone
i remember voting/tagging image results not long ago. how is this different?

